
How did ‘less than stellar’ high school student Jared Kushner get into Harvard? - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/nov/18/jared-kushner-harvard-donald-trump-son-in-law
======
bootload
_" My book exposed a grubby secret of American higher education: that the rich
buy their underachieving children’s way into elite universities with massive,
tax-deductible donations."_

Why should we be shocked?

It's even more subtle than that. As a youngster enrolled as an undergrad ,I
was shocked to find less than a handful of my class were from public schools
(in Australia, government educated students attend public schools). This was
in an era where probably less than one in ten attended University. The rich
were expected to go to University, and were trained accordingly. The rest
maxed out at form six, then got a job.

------
TheSpiceIsLife
_in my 2006 book ... My book exposed a grubby secret of American higher
education_

Oh come off it. As if that was ever a secret.

